# New Barn Stables / Farm in Blendworth, nr Clanfield



## Meandtheboys (6 March 2013)

1stly has anyone heard of these stables and 2ndly does anyone have a tel no?

I am moving in April and looking for DIY livery for 2 horses ( one is a yearling ), I do have a very nice yard to see on Sunday but obviously I want to keep my options open and costs down especially for the yearling.


----------



## iconique (6 March 2013)

I haven't been I. This area for some time, but when I was we had ours in the winter months at a farm the other side of butser hill (pm me if you want more info)


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 March 2013)

**BUMP**


----------



## Chestnutmare (6 March 2013)

I know new barn yes il pm you


----------



## thermidor08 (6 March 2013)

I don't know it personally but know someone who used to livery there. I don't think there is a school but hacking is fairly good, as for finding a number maybe try calling Blendworth Animal feeds? Will try and see if friend has number still as it's years since they were there! Do you need to be that side of the downs? There are lots of livery yards around here! Highbank Stables is near by, they may have space? They have a school and hold clinics there too. Good luck in your search


----------



## Meandtheboys (10 March 2013)

Many Thanks to all of you that PMd with suggestions and recommendations, I went to a lovely yard today ( not New Barn as I gave up tracking a tel. no ) and they are able to accommodate both my horses - we just need to sort 'our' living arrangements now, went to see a house today and we will find out tomorrow if we have it ( loads of viewings!! ).


----------



## thermidor08 (11 March 2013)

Thats good news, sorry I couldn't find a number for you :-( I hope your house hunt is just as successful and you enjoy being in this area.


----------

